
DNA Reveals Red-Haired Chinese Mummies Come from Europe and Asia - diodorus
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kristinakillgrove/2015/07/18/these-red-haired-chinese-mummies-come-from-all-over-eurasia-dna-reveals/
======
walterbell
PBS has a 2005 historical overview of the politically/economically contested
region of Uyhgur,
[http://www.pbs.org/frontlineworld/stories/china401/links.htm...](http://www.pbs.org/frontlineworld/stories/china401/links.html)

~~~
contingencies
Uyghur is way late in the piece, post-Islam. Previously it was largely
Buddhist with some Iranian beliefs, probably Tibetan Bons and Nestorian
Christians for good measure. The British Museum has an awesome 20th century
gold dinar (or similar arabic-inspired coinage) minted in Xinjiang, great to
show unbelieving Chinese friends who think Xinjiang like Tibet and Yunnan are
"inalienable parts of China".

~~~
powerapple
how is that anything to do with Tibet being part of China? You really like
your Chinese friends I guess.

~~~
contingencies
Can't read English? Brainwashed nationalist with rich corrupt parents who was
sent to the US to get an education because you couldn't compete domestically,
I guess.

------
gnoway
Not really related to the article, but big thumbs down to messing with the
browser buttons. I scrolled down two articles and then had to hit 'back' about
5 times to get off the page. I'd be interested to know who thinks this is good
design or a good idea - does it get the site more ad impressions or something?

------
contingencies
Not news. They also have, famously, tartan-like fabrics.

~~~
greglindahl
... checkerboard fabrics are not unique to anywhere. This history [1] isn't
very comprehensive but it gives you an idea of where they've been found...
lots of non-Western European locations.

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tartan#Origins](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tartan#Origins)

~~~
contingencies
Hey Greg! We met at one of those Linux events in SF 4 or 5 years ago. Congrats
on selling Blekko.

I agree with your point: it's probably more a default factor of the processes
around weaving looms than specific conscious creation. Here in Asia the
backstrap loom is the most widely deployed (in a pan-traditional-cultural-
sphere sense), and linear designs are frequently deployed.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loom#Back_strap_loom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loom#Back_strap_loom)

~~~
contingencies
See also
[http://www.academia.edu/9974664/Looms_Weaving_and_the_Austro...](http://www.academia.edu/9974664/Looms_Weaving_and_the_Austronesian_Expansion)

